
Most good programmers I've met are metalheads. Coincidence? - sheldor
Is there a correlation between great minds and heavy metal music or is just my demographic too small?
======
DamnYuppie
I would say your demographic is too small or fits into a banded age group.
Most likely what they listen to will be influenced by the music they liked
while growing up, or what they have found puts them into a comfortable zone. I
know what I listen to changes based on my mood and the task at hand.

------
stackcollision
I know lots of programmers who listen to classical while they work. I
personally listen to female singers while I work, although if I need to really
get motivated I put on some metal or dubstep because the fast pace helps me.
It's all personal preference.

------
allsociety
Most DOPE programmers I know listen to dubstep, techno electronica ect. None
that I have met listen to metal. To be blunt with it that is an irrelevant
correlation.

~~~
zwieback
One of my programmer/EE coworkers turned me on to the band Dope, now I
alternate between that and K-Pop, next month it might be something else.

------
rman666
The God that Failed - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIgb7cMgJEw>

------
datahack
Demographic.

